# 67 Judo throws (video)



## Andrew Green (Feb 20, 2006)

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=1464560751681788897


----------



## bignick (Feb 20, 2006)

Good Link, Andrew....

JudoInfo is probably the most comprehensive site for any martial art that I've ever seen.


----------

